#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-22
<az7> CHAT NIGHT ! !
<az7> woo
<Ahmuck> boo
<az7> boo?
<Ahmuck> ya ya, wondered what sup?
<az7> not so much.. hows the linuxing going?
